# Heidelberg Catechism



## 3John2 (Feb 4, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a good book on the Heidelberg Catechism? I got interested in it after hearing Joel Beeke, thanks to this board. Anyways I'd like to get into both the Heidelberg & Westminster & I read that I believe Beeke has a book that combines or compares the 2. Has anyone seen or heard of this book? If so would you explain a little about it?


----------



## InwooJLee (Feb 4, 2007)

*For Heidelbergers*

Here's a link to some books on the Heidelberg Catechism. A link from the Riddleblog http://kimriddlebarger.squarespace.com/for-heidelbergers/

and some posts shedding some light on the history of the HC. A link from the Heidelblog here and here.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 4, 2007)

3John2 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good book on the Heidelberg Catechism? I got interested in it after hearing Joel Beeke, thanks to this board. Anyways I'd like to get into both the Heidelberg & Westminster & I read that I believe Beeke has a book that combines or compares the 2. Has anyone seen or heard of this book? If so would you explain a little about it?



I think you're talking about _Reformed Confessions Harmonized_, edited by Beeke as well as Sinclair Ferguson. It actually compares seven different confessional documents: The Three Forms of Unity (Belgic Confession, Heidelberg Catechism, Canons of Dort), the Second Helvetic Confession, and the Westminster Standards (Confession of Faith, Larger Catechism, Shorter Catechism).

In addition to the Westminster Standards serving as the confessional standards for historic Presbyterian churches and the Three Forms of Unity for the majority of Continental Reformed churches, the Second Helvetic Confession was initially used widely in the Swiss churches, and eventually was adopted by certain other Continental churches.

Beeke and Ferguson's book goes topic-by-topic (with the ordering based on that of the Belgic Confession) and prints the relevant portions of those seven confessional documents side-by-side on each issue. I definitely recommend it as a useful work.


----------



## Philip A (Feb 4, 2007)

There is also a _Commentary on the Heidelberg Catechism_ by Zacharias Ursinus, one of the primary authors of the HC.


----------



## caddy (Feb 4, 2007)

This is a good book. I agree "Me Died Blue". I just purchased it a couple of weeks ago.
 
_Reformed Confessions Harmonized_. Also consider Philip Schaff's 3 volume set on the Creeds. 



3John2 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good book on the Heidelberg Catechism? I got interested in it after hearing Joel Beeke, thanks to this board. Anyways I'd like to get into both the Heidelberg & Westminster & I read that I believe Beeke has a book that combines or compares the 2. Has anyone seen or heard of this book? If so would you explain a little about it?


----------



## 3John2 (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks!! & that IS the book. I'm going to order it. I also found a book on the Heidelberg by CI Williamson. I have his on the Westminster Shorter as my church used that. I think I'll order that as well.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 4, 2007)

_Reformed Confessions Harmonized_ is available for $15.00 at Reformation Heritage Books.


----------

